# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Dịch vụ "cho thuê chồng" đắt khách!

## yeuhanoi

*Nhổ tóc bạc, cho thuê chồng đến cúng giỗ online... những dịch vụ lạ lùng tưởng chỉ có trong phim nay đã xuất hiện ở Việt Nam.*

*1. Nhận học thuê*

Dịch vụ này không quá lạ so với giới sinh viên. Tùy vào mức độ quan trọng của buổi học và giờ giấc học mà giá tiền có thể dao động trong khoảng 50.000 – 100.000 đồng/buổi.

* 2. Cho thuê “chồng”*

Bạn mệt mỏi vì chồng phó mặc toàn bộ việc nhà? Hay chán nản vì vợ ngày nào cũng càu nhàu và yêu cầu sửa 1001 thứ! Bạn là người phụ nử độc thân, góa hay đã ly dị chồng nên không thể tự làm một số công việc? ĐỪNG LO! Vì đã có DỊCH VỤ CHO THUÊ CHỒNG…” đó là một lời mời chào cho thuê chồng của công ty Sao Phương Nam.

*3 Dịch vụ bắc thang gỗ leo qua… Đại lộ Thăng Long
*
Lạc đường vì không tìm thấy lối rẽ, phải thuê 40.000 đồng để khênh xe qua hàng rào để về nhà... là nghịch cảnh đang xảy ra tại đại lộ Thăng Long. Chuyện tưởng như đùa nhưng lại có thật diễn ra hằng ngày trên đại lộ Thăng Long, đại lộ được xem là hiện đại nhất Việt Nam.

Theo chỉ dẫn, các phương tiện phải di chuyển khoảng 10 km trên đại lộ dài nhất Việt Nam này mới có đường rẽ ngược lại. Cũng bởi không thấy lối sang đường, người đi đường – những ai chót đi nhầm đường đành nhờ đến "dịch vụ cứu hộ"...
 Mỗi lần “cứu hộ” ra khỏi Đại lộ phải trả 40.000 đồng.
*
4. Cúng giỗ online*

Đây là dịch vụ lần đầu tiên xuất hiện tại Việt Nam cũng như trên thế giới do Công viên nghĩa trang Lạc Hồng Viên cung cấp.

Để thực hiện dịch vụ này, khách hàng sẽ truy cập vào website Công Viên Nghĩa Trang Kỳ Sơn - Lạc Hồng Viên, chuyên mục “Cúng, giỗ online”, chọn các gói dịch vụ, và chọn các sản phẩm, đăng ký ngày, giờ làm lễ. Bộ phận dịch vụ hậu cần của Lạc Hồng Viên sẽ triển khai, thực hiện việc cúng giỗ theo đúng ngày, giờ và các sản phẩm dịch vụ đi kèm tại khuôn viên phần mộ người thân của khách hàng. Sau đó, video và hình ảnh về gói cúng giỗ mà khách hàng đã đăng ký sẽ được gửi tới khách hàng.

Với dịch vụ này, những khách hàng không có điều kiện thường xuyên chăm sóc hương khói cho người thân đã khuất của mình vẫn có thể thể hiện lòng thành kính của mình.

*5. Mua bán tóc dài, tóc rối*

Thời buổi kinh tế suy thoái, trong khi nhiều mặt hàng đang “lao đao” thì tóc lại là mặt hàng khá hút khách. Mặc dù được liệt vào danh mục hàng phế liệu nhưng mỗi cân tóc có giá trị không kém gì vàng.

Giá cả mỗi bộ tóc tùy thuộc vào độ dài, độ vuông mà quyết định. Một kg tóc dài trên 70cm có giá từ 3 - 4 triệu đồng; tóc rối khoảng 1,2 - 1,4 triệu đồng. Tại hai làng thu mua tóc lớn nhất Việt Nam là Thiệu Tổ (Vĩnh Phúc) và Bình An (Bắc Ninh), không ít người đã giàu lên từ cái nghề buôn bán tóc này.

Ngoài những người trực tiếp tham gia buôn bán tóc, còn một bộ phận không nhỏ dân trong làng làm nghề gỡ tóc rối cho các đại lý. Trung bình mỗi hộ kinh doanh lớn thuê từ 5 - 10 lao động gỡ tóc, tiền công 70 - 80.000 đồng/ngày, cá biệt vào vụ cấy vụ cày lên tới 100.000 đồng.

Không riêng gì ở chợ quê mà hiện nay trên khắp các nẻo đường phố thị, đâu đâu chúng ta cũng nghe tiếng rao: “Ai bán tóc dài đi”.

* 6. Sai vặt online*

Khi ghé thăm website của công ty “TNHH Bạn đường xa”, chắc chắn bạn sẽ phải ngạc nhiên với phương châm táo bạo “nhân viên sai vặt chuyên nghiệp, sai đâu đi đấy! Bạn đường xa, sai như sai người nhà!” đặt ngay tại trang chủ.

 Với mỗi lần sử dụng dịch vụ, người dùng sẽ phải chi trả từ 60.000 đồng cho một lần sai vặt trong thành phố và 100.000 đồng trở lên ở ngoại thành.
*
 7. Bảo hiểm tình yêu*

"Bảo hiểm tình yêu là dịch vụ nâng niu, chăm sóc tình yêu và làm cho cuộc sống của các cặp tình nhân thêm thú vị và ý nghĩa", Nguyễn Văn Cường - Phó giám đốc Công ty Marketting Mặt trời Việt - Sunvico - đơn vị cung ứng dịch vụ bảo hiểm tình yêu chia sẻ.

Để tham gia dịch vụ bảo hiểm tình yêu, điều kiện đầu tiên là phải có người yêu. Phí cho dịch vụ này vào khoảng 600.000 đồng đến 3 triệu đồng, tùy theo mức độ chắc chắn của độ bền tình cảm. Người tham gia phải cung cấp đầy đủ các thông tin cơ bản như tên, tuổi, ảnh (riêng và chung của hai người); địa chỉ, email, điện thoại... Những giữ liệu này giúp công ty thực hiện các dịch vụ trong suốt quá trình bảo hiểm tình yêu.

Các đôi yêu nhau khi tham gia dịch vụ sẽ có được chăm sóc vào những ngày đặc biệt trong năm bằng thiệp mừng, hoa hồng. Áo đôi cho ngày sinh nhật, chocolate và hoa hồng cho ngày Valentine. Ngoài ra các thành viên còn được tham gia các bữa tiệc kỷ niệm ngày tình yêu, một chuyến du lịch hàng năm (trong nước hoặc nước ngoài) tương ứng với giá trị gói hợp đồng... Các dịch vụ chăm sóc này chỉ được dừng lại khi hai người yêu nhau tay trong tay đến nhận quà tại công ty vào những ngày đặc biệt hoặc đã cưới nhau.

* 8. Nhổ tóc bạc:*

Thay vì phải nhờ vợ, "thuê’’ con cháu nhổ tóc bạc, tóc sâu, nhiều người cả tây lẫn ta tìm đến các quán nhổ tóc bạc. Dù đông nghịt khách, nhiều người kiên nhẫn chờ đợi từ rất lâu.

 Khách hàng đến với dịch vụ này chủ yếu là nam giới; khoảng 30% là nữ giới. Khách chủ yếu ở độ tuổi trung niên, thanh niên cũng có nhưng không nhiều.

----------


## ngocduc20185

Thay vì phải nhờ vợ, "thuê’’ con cháu nhổ tóc bạc, tóc sâu, nhiều người cả tây lẫn ta tìm đến các quán nhổ tóc bạc. Dù đông nghịt khách, nhiều người kiên nhẫn chờ đợi từ rất lâu.

----------


## nguyetnt

không có j đang để cười... bình thươg

----------

